# Secadora de ropa Frigidaire modelo GLEQ2170KSO no conecta placa principal



## Chema Costa Rica (Feb 11, 2016)

A la secadora le llegan los 110V que tambien llegan a la placa electronica de control principal y unica
Sigo con la verificacion y le llega 167V cc a un primer condensador electrolitico de 200V a traves de una R le llegan 165V cc a otro condensador electr de 200V  
Deduzco que le llega la tension a la alimentacion conmutada, pero en ninguno de los otros condensadores electroliticos de baja tension no hay tension.
La puesta en marcha se hace a traves de un pequeño pulsador que hay directo en esta misma (con un MC908AB32CFUE y dos OAA5X2M ULQ2004A)  junto a con otros pulsadores de seleccion de modos de secado. 
El mismo fabricante recomienda desconectar la secadora si no se utiliza desconectando el Breker principal de la secadora.
Esto me parece una barbaridad, ya que desconectando con un pequeño interruptor los 110v AC que le llegan a esta placa principal y unica, seria suficiente ya que el motor de giro, resistencias calefactoras, bomba de aire caliente, etc se controlan por reles desde esa placa.
Asi que resumiendo, simplemente al conectar la secadora a los 110V AC (o 220V seleccionando la entrada) ya tendria que llegar alimentacion de baja tension en cc para la placa de control a la espera de apretar el pulsador de marcha.

Alguien tiene alguna ayuda, alguna sugerencia, informacion de donde puedo conseguir el esquema electrico de la placa, etc. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2016)

Dedicate primero a hacer andar la fuente conmutada.

Muchas veces los pulsadores  se ensucian , a cambiarlos todos !


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 11, 2016)

Secundo la sugerencia de DOSMETROS. Sería útil que adjuntes fotos de la PCB por lado componentes y pistas, para saber mejor dónde mirar o qué mediciones hacer.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Feb 11, 2016)

Os adjunto las fotos.
He encontrado un diodo BYV26EGP de la alimentacion con una soldadura fria, la he soldado bien pero sigue igual, quizas eso haya provocado otra averia en el circuito integrado de la conmutacion pero no se como verificarlo sin osciloscopio.

No se apreecia en las fotos pero por el lado del cobre sobre los pulsadores estan los segmentos de dos digitos y los leds de control. No se enciende nada al pulsar marcha.

A lo bruto y como situacion extrema he pensado darle 12V cc para ver si "enciende" . . .
Pero sin fuego . . . para ver si se ilumina el display y los leds de control.


----------

